# 2  2020     89%

## Global Trade Group

!     ,   2  20 .

.....        2  2020 ,   
  ,  89% (3  . 190/ 3  . 118  100%)       .
     5       
 (, )  2  2020.:       , ,               89%       2  2020 ,  ..  19  41 .

, ,      ?     ()    12 ? 
    !

----------


## .

*Global Trade Group*,   . 
 ,  ,      ,    
         ,   .  ,  2  2 = 4,   5  3

----------


## Global Trade Group

,   .          .

----------

> *Global Trade Group*,   . 
>  ,  ,      ,    
>          ,   .  ,  2  2 = 4,   5  3


    -  , "    2  2 = 4?".
     "      -  ,    -    .       "

----------

